# First out-of-state hunt: Southeastern Ohio



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I just booked some lodging for my first out-of-state hunt.....southeastern Ohio. Really close to the Kentucky, West Virginia, Ohio borders. I'll be hunting Wayne National Forest, in a saddle, for the first 4 days of bow opener. I'm hoping to get down next weekend for some light scouting to get an idea of terrain. Anyway, if anyone has any tips for this type of terrain or has hunted this general area in the past, I'd appreciate any help! I'm excited! TIA!


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Prepare yourself physically. That region is very hilly, and does get pressure from others so you’ll want to be in a bit and over some big hills to get away from others.

Try to find hot sign. I’ve had success over scraps along ridge tops. If you can find a ridge top with a trail and scrapes pay attention to the winds.

The deer density is lower. A good day for us was 3-5 sightings. Good chance if you were in a rut travel area one of those deer were a good buck.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes, very hilly terrain and expect to see other hunters. Doesn’t mean you can’t find your own area to hunt but when we drive by some of the parking areas there’s always a lot of vehicles. I hunt SE Ohio as well but I’m on private so we don’t have an issue with other hunters. It is a lot of fun and you’ll have a good time I’m sure. I usually loose a few pounds after hiking up and down those hills from camp.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

TheMAIT said:


> I just booked some lodging for my first out-of-state hunt.....southeastern Ohio. Really close to the Kentucky, West Virginia, Ohio borders. I'll be hunting Wayne National Forest, in a saddle, for the first 4 days of bow opener. I'm hoping to get down next weekend for some light scouting to get an idea of terrain. Anyway, if anyone has any tips for this type of terrain or has hunted this general area in the past, I'd appreciate any help! I'm excited! TIA!


As others have said, make sure you're in shape. That portion of the state is not like the rest of it, very hilly. Also, you probably already know this, but since you said you're hunting the opener, be prepared for it to be hot as ballz down there.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I grew up down that way. It’s hilly. It’ll be warm. Don’t get hill-billied.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

It's fairly hilly though parts of Ohio are worse. Deer densities are lower than we are used to and deer are hard to pattern. A lot of very mature forest. I would.find the exceptions. But that's just me. Tfwiw.


----------



## Piranha man (Apr 11, 2017)

I've hunted down there (Se Oh) public land +/- 50 times (sits in stand) and have 5 pope & young bucks, almost a booner+ ( 2x). Like others have said less deer but, I believe a more NATURAL herd. thank you Ohio DNR.
Don't get disappointed return the end of October hunt where 2 ridge tops meet and, hunt the right wind. sit dark to dark.
After season join other voices and help change our DNR's management plan in Michigan........(more difficult than taking a 170 on public land in ohio IMO).
I've been fortunate/blessed to take a 187"+ michigan buck, 99% of Mi. guys say he was a buck of a lifetime- I say BS ! I've had 2 encounters with whitetails his caliber in Ohio weeks apart. (Ty Ohio Sportsman and DNR). Mine tailings/ ridge top intersections and private on 3 sides and you'll wonder WTF is Michigan's Department of NATURAL Resources doing.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Be sure to take your concealed handgun with you. seriously


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> Be sure to take your concealed handgun with you. seriously


Like I said, don’t get hill-billied.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I’ve been hunting down there for 7 years

lots of meth


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

If you haven't already, read Brad Herndon's book Mapping Trophy Bucks and watch Dan Infalt's videos on hill country bucks. They will both help you narrow down your spots within your spots...if that makes any sense.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

I was trying to be nice, but others have commented, so I will as well.

I've hunted Athens county a few times. Lock your stuff up at all times, don't let anyone know you're from out of town. Sad, but reality.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

My personal experience isn't that people are more rambunctious than similar people in Michigan. But they do warn about vehicle break-ins especially when parked off the main trailheads. There's a lot of backpackers in a lot of these areas and they get targeted. So keep any valuables either out of your vehicle or at least out of sight.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Botiz said:


> Like I said, don’t get hill-billied.


I was wondering if that's what you were implying before I scrolled down further!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Tom (mich) said:


> I was trying to be nice, but others have commented, so I will as well.
> 
> I've hunted Athens county a few times. Lock your stuff up at all times, don't let anyone know you're from out of town. Sad, but reality.


I’ve seen people with gray colored skin just standing motionless in their yard watching us slowly drive by before.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

bring chigger spray.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I never knew what a chigger was until i went to southern Ohio and sounthern Indiana


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

I've hunted southeast Ohio for over forty years, and never had any problems with people breaking into vehicles. I have run into a couple of harvested marijuana patches that got me looking over my shoulder but for the most part I just lock my truck and go hunting. Now back to deer hunting. No ag fields around (At least on public) so your food source will be scattered. If you can find an oak tree (Or a patch of them) that is dropping acorns, I would start there.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I also didn't have any issues with the locals in Ohio. It's actually northern Michigan where I have problems with people but that's usually other hunters and area residents trying to claim public land. But some people do have problems with break-ins...the warnings don't exist for no reason.

I saw a lot more deer in Ag Land in Ohio but obviously public land is more limited. Like I say, other than acorns in the fall and forbes in the spring and early summer deer will often browse for food and mature forest, which is much more abundant in Ohio than state land in Michigan, does not provide a lot of browse. It's not good habitat but given that deer have a lot of area to hide and the one buck rule along with the short rifle season there are probably some big ones despite the poor habitat. Just not like farm country.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Guided whitetail for an outfitter down that way. Like previous reply's lock your stuff up, there is a lot suspicious activity that happens in them hills


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Pm me If you don’t find what your looking for. I know of a state land spot near our one leases some of the guys hunted and actually were pleasantly surprised at overall hunting during bow. It’s not se but not far off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

I haven't hunted down there in the early season, usually the first or second week of November. Hunt the terrain, not so much the sign. There is usually a lot of sign in the bottoms, but the wind will kill you. Find saddles, military crests, benches with acorns, etc... If you can find a saddle where there's acorns, I'd start there. If you can find rubs and scrapes on the first bench down from the top that can be a good starting point. Speed scout the terrain looking for fresh sign, food, bedding, access, etc. We usually see some good ones down there, not that same area but close.

Have fun!

I'll be in Ohio November 6 - 14


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I just got back from nw Kentucky 
Velvet hunt

best deer hunting land I’ve ever seen

you can have se ohio


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Cat Power said:


> I just got back from nw Kentucky
> Velvet hunt
> 
> best deer hunting land I’ve ever seen
> ...


Haha...yeah? Have you done SE Ohio before?


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

7 straight years

mcarthur


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

i shot this one last year in mcarthur,ohio

October 30


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

They have some younger forest managed for turkey around Zaleski and lake hope but it's right next to perhaps the most popular backpack trail in the state. Somewhat less full of people in the fall I guess. It's back in there though. I still remember riding my motorcycle down 278 with a low tank hoping like heck to make it to McArthur before I ran out.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Heading down tomorrow morning. Very excited to hunt new terrain, a new state, and what appears to be a better managed DNR herd!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Good luck. SE Ohio has been good to my crew. This will be our 4th. year going. This is the one I hope to see this year.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Any updates to this thread? Lost my Ohio hunting spot so I might be looking to get on the state land bandwagon or Kentucky for next year. Anyone want to hook up and be hunting partners?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Groundsize said:


> Any updates to this thread? Lost my Ohio hunting spot so I might be looking to get on the state land bandwagon or Kentucky for next year. Anyone want to hook up and be hunting partners?


I use to go down there. I was thinking of going back to either SO or S Indy. Kentucky has been on my Radar as well.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Groundsize said:


> Any updates to this thread? Lost my Ohio hunting spot so I might be looking to get on the state land bandwagon or Kentucky for next year. Anyone want to hook up and be hunting partners?


I have big personal issues going on with the property I have been hunting in Ohio, as well as my Eaton Rapids MI property. 

I do have a Ky license for this year already (went on a guided hunt over labor day)

I guess, I'm saying, I would be interested in doing something


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Cat Power said:


> I have big personal issues going on with the property I have been hunting in Ohio, as well as my Eaton Rapids MI property.
> 
> I do have a Ky license for this year already (went on a guided hunt over labor day)
> 
> I guess, I'm saying, I would be interested in doing something


Cat,
I will evaluate my situation this winter and see whats going on.

paul


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> I use to go down there. I was thinking of going back to either SO or S Indy. Kentucky has been on my Radar as well.


excellent idea.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Groundsize said:


> Any updates to this thread? Lost my Ohio hunting spot so I might be looking to get on the state land bandwagon or Kentucky for next year. Anyone want to hook up and be hunting partners?


What you thinking, lease, outfitter? I might be interested. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I hate to open the door to a bunch of people but the public land is pretty dam good down there. I've been lucky and keep finding the dumbest deer. My buck last year was aged at 7.5 yrs old with cemmentum-annuli (sp) and he wasn't the biggest deer on camera. 

This year has already been impressive on camera. Hunting pressure will ruin your ambition but that state ranks with Kansas for nice bucks, my opinion only.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

BigWoods Bob said:


> What you thinking, lease, outfitter? I might be interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Either a lease or state land hunting. I deal with enough people at work where it would be nice to have a piece of private ground to run around on also.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Groundsize said:


> Either a lease or state land hunting. I deal with enough people at work where it would be nice to have a piece of private ground to run around on also.


I'm with you there....definitely no interest in fighting the crowds on public!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

From what I saw....hunting public down there was not like hunting public here. But I guess it all depends on where you go, the fact it was the opening 3-4 days of bow season, and it was ridiculously hot. I'd be interested as well.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

@Cat Power @BigWoods Bob @hoytman 5 Maybe we can entertain a possible lease or something in the future if anyone is looking to get together and set up a fun yet serious hunting property? It would be nice to find a nice sized piece of land in prime country in Ohio or something.


----------

